# How to set up BIOS to run i5 9400F to be run at 4.1GHz multicore?



## SARWIN (Oct 22, 2019)

Hi Sir,

I'm using i5 9400F 2.9GHz BCLK with MSI Z390 MPG Gaming Plus mobo engaged with 32Gb ram 3200MHz.
Planning to run at 4.0 GHz with 32GB ram at 3000MHz. can you please show me the full set up, that I have to do in the BIOS OC setting.

Really dumb to say...
I have set up earlier
CPU Ratio: 41
Ring Ratio:39
CPU Base Clock:102.27MHz
DRAM Frequency:3000MHz

Result:
CPU temp:45%
Mobo temp:43%
CPU Speed:4.08GHz
DDR Speed:3000MHz

Stress Test: 1 hour:
CPU temp:67%
Mobo temp:56%
CPU Speed:4.1GHz

Task Manager:
CPU:35%
MEMORY:48%
(only open Google Chrome)

No lagging. But if open 3 hard software(Autodesk Revit, Autocad, C3D) that uses 4 cores. the CPU usage reaches 90%!. Please guide me what should I do in this matter.


Please attached here with a full snapshot of the BIOS OC screen with the settings.


----------



## sam_86314 (Oct 22, 2019)

Your CPU and memory usage look very high for just having Chrome open. My laptop has an i5 6500T (2.5 to 3GHz) and 12GB of DDR4-2133, and just sitting with Chrome open, CPU usage is hovering around 19% and memory usage is around 25% (3GB). 

Maybe something on your system is hogging resources?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 22, 2019)

The 9400F is multiplier locked so cant be overclocked but it should in theory turbo to 4.1Ghz.

THe CPU frenquency will go up and down based on CPU loads and temperatures. If youre not reaching maximum boost clocks, check your temperatures.


----------



## SARWIN (Oct 23, 2019)

This is my current setting





Now its work properly all core run at 3.9GHz ram reading at 2933MHz!!


----------

